# 2004 4Runner Turn Signal Light



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Not sure on the Toyota, but most cars you just disconnect the wire and the housing twist out.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Whatever happened to the old days when cars simply had screws in front to change light bulbs?


Ayuh,.... Now-a-days it's just a twist-lock socket from the back....

Trouble is,... 
You usually have to take out the battery or airbox or something to be able to Reach it...


----------

